# Siem Reap, Cambodia -- be aware!!!



## Cathyb (Feb 22, 2007)

We just returned from Singapore, Thailand and Cambodia.  Want to alert anyone thinking of traveling to Cambodia of these things:

1.  There is a large danger of malaria so you should take prescribed medication from your Travel Doctor.

2.  It is very poor and you will see poverty big time!  We saw a women at the Free Clinic carrying her baby with portable IV tube.

3.  There are few cars with exception of tour vans and buses. Tuk-tuks (motorcycle with buggy in back) are the general transportation modes.

4.  Angkor Wat, Wonder of the World, is spectacular but it takes a long walk past two moats and climbing large rocks that sometimes wobble to get around it.

5.  Going out into the country you will see victims of land mines playing music for aid.


6.  If there were a name for Fourth World country -- this would qualify IMHO.

People are friendly, English is spoken.  Our Tour Company warned that we should be air lifted out of Cambodia if we need injections as they do not sterilize their needles.  Whether this is really true we don't know, but we were constantly on edge while there 5 days about getting bitten by the many mosquitoes or falling on rough roads/rocks.


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't like to sound rude, but what were you expecting - Disney World?  This just goes to show that people should research travel destinations before going.  On a more positive note - when going to Angkor Wat for sunrise take a flashlight it is really dark there before sun comes up.  Also consider taking out medical and evacuation insurance even if you think you may be covered by your insurance back home, these short term policies are very inexpensive as was pointed out medical care is very limited in Cambodia. Make sure your malaria presciption is the right one for the area, not all are the same.  You can check with the US Center for Disease Control online.  I discovered that my husband had been prescribed the wrong stuff and had to go back and get a new perscription.  We were in Cambodia and Viet Nam a year ago.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Cathy is just trying to provide others with information on the area.  I found it quite useful.  So, the Disney World reference is pretty insulting.


----------



## PeelBoy (Feb 25, 2007)

*Both are right*

I don't think Mimi is wrong or insulting.  I have seen a number of Americans and Canadians complaining there are no oven, dish washer, washer and dryer in their resort.  If convenience is our priority, we should not travel to international destinations.

I also don't think Cathy is wrong either.  She is telling us what to expect in a third world country.

In South East Asia, I won't trust their health care.  Exceptions are Hong Kong and Singapore.  Japan, Korea and Thailand are not bad, but the cultural and language barriers can cause big anxiety.  I was hospitalized in Korea for 2 weeks during the World Cup Soccer.  The health care was good, but I could never understand what the doctors and nurses were doing on me.  In the American Hospital in Paris, everything was superb but I never had the sense of security there during my visit in 2003.


----------



## ValHam (Mar 3, 2007)

Cambodia is a wonderful country and the Siem Reap hotel area is becoming very "Americanized" and established...sure there is poverty..but there is poverty everywhere in the world..you can't expect to go to a 3rd world country and not see poverty...you can't escape reality. Ankor Wat is an amazing site...they were doing extensive restoration work on the many temples in the area when I was there about 2 years ago. It is not even necessary to walk threw it in its entirety to see it...and Ankor Wat from what I remember was a very easy..straight...walk threw the temple...slightly long...but you certainly don't need to walk its entirety to experience it. The other temples in the area are a bit more adventurous but what do you expect...they're ruins. To look at the temples from the outside is an experience of its own...if your 2 lazy or unable to walk...just seeing them is utterly amazing. You can also take elephant rides around some of the temples. And from what I remember locals can also transport you around by bike.

I traveled throughout Cambodia and the Ankor Wat area is the touristiest area there is in Cambodia with a lot of hotel development..its unspoiled by the outside world for now...and a great place to experience before it becomes a tourist hot spot spoiled from its cultural beauty by foreigners.

Malaria is a concern in many countries...
Singing and doing things for money is common in MANY countries..including 
Mexico..and that doesn't stop people from travelling there...


If you had done prior research to traveling to Cambodia maybe you would have gained some knowledge into the current situation and Cambodia’s troubled past and be able to be an open minded traveler willing to accept the Cambodian way of life.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 3, 2007)

ValHam: First learn how to spell Angkor Wat.  Next, spend the money and join TUG instead of lurking freely with over 100 posts. I stand my ground on Siem Reap.  The main road outside of Le Meridien Hotel is lumpy, the cafe bathrooms along the road to the temples are very dirty, there were female workers (lacking safety equipment) trying with obsolete equipment to tar a highway in 90 degree heat and I could go on.  

My post was to forewarn seniors like myself and husband that this is no place to take lightly.  Brendon Tours handout says Cambodia is the worse country for health issues and to insist on being flown OUT of the country if serious medical help is necessary.  A tour company would not put something like that in its brochures without warrant!  Our travel agent handling our trip was so enthusiastic about Angkor Wat but neglected to tell us the ramifications of the health issue so we did fall down there not investigating Siem Reap.  As for Malaria issue, our California travel doctor told us the only time we needed to take malaria pills was just before, during and a week after we were in Siem Reap -- this is a medical doctor so don't give me the crap of it being a concern in many countries; Cambodia has a bigger risk. The same instructions was for our traveling partner from Arizona with a different medical group.

The singing was meant to be a positive thing in my former email and we contributed to help them more than once.  Unfortunately you seem to have a major pessimistic attitude that I didn't think Canadians had and only saw negativism, I pity you.   Thanks for letting me get this off my chest!


----------



## cmi (Mar 4, 2007)

I saw this string and felt compelled to weigh in. If you are going to visit a country like Kampuchea/Cambodia and judge it by US or European standards vis a vis road infrastructure, sanitation, disease, etc.. my advice would be not to go - you won't be happy. Go to Zurich instead if you want cleanliness and smooth roads. The mere fact that in the last few years that country has opened to the point where tourists can now visit is a minor miracle, considering years of war and civil war that essentially left the entire country in ruins- and you're complaining because the roads are bumpy?????? Relative to disease and sanitation, as far as I'm aware the tourist areas like Siam Reap are not on warning lists and are generally safe as far as malaria is concerned - this is basically the same situation as Thailand, Laos, Mayanmar, Vietnam, etc... I would guess you have an over-protective doctor, or one interested in making some money by recommending malarial prophylactics. I travel extensively in Asia, and the only place I have ever become seriously ill is Mexico- and by the way, once you leave the tourist zones most of Mexico is no better off (and even worse) than how you describe Cambodia. My father  (who is 65 I might add), visited Angkor last year and loved it. And in defence of the Candian, I am a US citizen, living in north San Diego county, and I'm sick and tired of Americans who travel the world and then criticize it because it's not up to their "standards".... In addition to the the situation our current president has created, Americans tend to not to be well-regarded around the world in large part because 'we' expect the world to conform to our own standards, which is simple arrogance (and ignorance) in and of itself. And if you don't believe me, open papers like the Bangkok Post and read the op-ed pages...Americans in general would be well-served (and warned) by reading what real people from other countries say about us. Apologies for venting, but when Graham Greene wrote 'The Ugly American' he wasn't really talking about looks....appreciate the world for what it is, not what you think it should be.


----------



## middleoforchid (Mar 4, 2007)

Much appreciation Cathy for your post on Angkor Wat,I did find it quite useful and informative.Thank you!We're planning a trip to Vietnam w/a side trip to Siem Reap to see the temple ruins.As suggested by mimi39,we'll probably also take out medical and evacuation insurance to be safe.Thanks to all...........Angela


----------



## Mimi39 (Mar 4, 2007)

We used medexassist.com for our medical and evacuation insurance, fortunately we didn't have any problems that required their assistance.  My husband was 76 at the time and I was 65, so to imply that this destination is unsuitable or extremely difficult for seniors is absurd. We stayed at the Angkor Village Hotel, which is absolutely beautiful, and smaller than the big name hotels on hotel row.  We felt we were very lucky to have been able to see these awesome places and as another poster said nothing short of a miracle considering the history of Cambodia.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 4, 2007)

cmi: Prior to Siem Reap we spent three weeks in Thailand traveling from Phuket to Chiang Rai -- IMHO there was a big difference!  Tuggers can make their own choices.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 4, 2007)

Mimi: Please don't put words down that I didn't say like 'destination is unsuitable'.  I said Beware.   Having to deal with very high health risks, the heat, and other items mentioned earlier, I felt senior Tuggers needed that information to make their own decisions on traveling there. 

On a lighter note, I wish I were a young 65 when I went there   This is my last post defending what I originally thought was a helpful subject.  TUG is changing into a political scene, what a shame.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 4, 2007)

Cathy-

I would like to thank you for your original post and the information you provided regarding your experience in Cambodia. It seemed to me that you had the best intention of sharing your experience so that others could research this destination before traveling there. 

There are many diverse people and locations throughout the world. We all enjoy different experiences when we travel, some of us love beaches, some prefer mountains. It helps to educate yourself before you leave on vacation. Unfortunately, many people don't take the time to understand the culture they will be visiting. Your post was offered with the thought that travel to Cambodia might not appeal to everyone. I don't see anything offensive in that idea. We all like different things.  My husband isn't too crazy about Hawaii, but I love it there! 

I love to experience new cultures, but it is nice to be aware of certain conditions (safety, health, weather, etc.) before you leave home. If you know what to expect you can plan accordingly. 

Thanks for providing information that others can use as they plan their travels!


----------

